# Auto World Racing Rigs Release #7 - Car and Hauler Combo Packs



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Just finished the posting for the review. Some nice detailed photos and close ups for your viewing pleasure.

-Paul

Auto World Racing Rigs Release #7 - Cars and Haulers Combo Packs


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

Very nice review. I watched a documentary on The Petty's & found out that the Signature "Petty Blue" is a mix of medium blue & white. I really want one of those sets. I would of course love to get both but prolly the Petty one would fit into the budget.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Nice review and great pictures as always Paul. I like the packaging, like the 80's tyco truck/car combos.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

:thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

At first glance the NAPA car looks like the one in 4G release 3. Upon further review, it is a different scheme. I really appreciate AW paying attention to those details.

Nice review, Paul. Good work.

Mike Cook


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Paul,Great job with the review and pictures.I love Drag Racing and the NHRA series is the best that AW has. Thanks,Tom Stumpf


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Cool review!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Thanks P64...RM


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Gonna need a few Petty sets - 1 for the Petty shrine, one for running, and a few extra Plymouth bods for modding/playing with :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:, :thumbsup:

Who's selling the Petty sets?


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Now waiting on this one . . .


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Another great review !

Nice car Doba, what red did you use?


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

*New IROC Race idea?*

Hey guys: :wave:

Not sure if this is a good idea or not, but thought I'd toss it out there and see?

Given the new Tractor Rig and Stock Car sets from AW; How about a team IROC race utilizing new, out of the box, Rigs and Stock cars? 

Maybe turn the voltage down to 12 to 15 volts, have two guy teams, one drives the rig and the other drives the Stock Car. You could do it as a round robin or a straight up race. 

Stock cars and Rigs on the track at the same time; might be fun. Maybe as an IROC for a Charity race?

What do you guys think, silly, crazy, fun? 

Tom


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

:roll:


----------



## tycobel (Dec 23, 2003)

The Petty set is a great collector item ! That should be a good niche market for AW especially for older Nascar. I see more the NHRA cars on single items to race them !


----------

